# Here's a piece of what I did on Sunday.



## n0ugh7_zw (22/6/15)

We went to a fathers day lunch at the Ruwa Country Club, this is about an eighth of the train ride. The train was brought to Zimbabwe in 1951, and most of the passenger cars are from between 1957 and 1971. Some of the bases on the train cars are from as far back as 1908.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jtgrey (22/6/15)

Welcome to my world !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (22/6/15)

anything to show for inside the passenger cars are from between 1957 and 1971 ?
would be interesting to see 
just asking


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/6/15)

Not too much sorry. It is deteriorated... But for me it really adds to the effect. Walking Dead vibes were strong!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/6/15)

I must remember to check this out the next time i'm in zim. Pretty cool.


----------

